# Solved: network printer not working with TP-LINK router



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

hey guys,

I cannot see my network printer on the routers DHCP clients list. 
The printer I have is Panasonic DP-C264. The router is TP-LINK TL-R860.

What might be the problem. The wire is fine. I have tried different wires. Same thing.

Thanks,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There is no problem if you have assigned a static IP configuration to the printer.

If it is trying to get a dynamic connection, and failing, then the router LAN port, the cable or the printer's ethernet adapter must be defective.


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

i did give the printer a static ip....but when i try to go to it through a browser...it times out.

but the router seems to be working fine for everything else.
i have another network printer which is working fine through the same router.
all my computers are working fine through the router.

i have tried a different cable as well.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Devices that have a static IP do not appear in the Dhcp client list.

I assume you have a way to display the current IP configuration for the printer--either on paper or a LED display. What is the current IP address and mask? Are those consistent (IP) and the same (Mask) as for the computer?


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

the static ip that i gave to the printer is: 192.168.1.103
other settings of the printer are: 
DHCP Default = NO
IP = 192.168.1.103
Subnet Mask = 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway = 192.168.1.1

whats dns server?

The information of my computer is:
IP = 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask = 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1


everything seems consistent right?

ok so the router won't list a static ip in its dhcp client list. but when i enter the ip of the printer into the browser, i should be able to see its page right?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> whats dns server?


Dynamic Name Service server. A machine that figures out actual IP addresses for web names. You can assign the router's IP (192.168.1.1) and it will send it to your ISPs' DNS server.

Your setup looks right; just wanted to make sure. I haven't looked for any information for that printer; I assume it has a web interface, but don't know for sure.

Try pinging it:

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following commands:

*ping 192.168.1.1

ping 192.168.1.103*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

I got it Terry.

The DNS Server was on. I am assuming that you need it on when you want to use a domain for an ip. I turned it off and it works now.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome for my attempts.


----------

